# Catalina 30 Reefing



## jetdrvr393 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey All,

We just bought an 86 Catalina 30. The PO never rigged the main to reef, there is 1 reef point and thats it. Our old boat had reef hooks on the goos neck but this doesn't have anything. Any suggestions on a good setup? There is a cheek block on a track on the end of the boom but thats about it. Any suggestions and preferably pictures are appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Order a catalog from Schaefer Marine. They have diagrams and all the hardware that you need. Catalinas of that vintage were full of options (my dad bought 3 and I worked for 2 dealers). The base boat was really cheap and virtually everything was an option ("#42. Winch handles in lieu of old sticks - $300"). By the time the boat was rigged, the sailaway price was significantly higher. Thus, virtually every old Catalina was different. Fortunately, Catalina did away with that practice.

Schaefer Marine - Boom Furlers, Jib Furlers, Tuff-Luff, Powerboat Gear, Battslide, Marine Hardware


----------



## simpsoned (Jun 6, 2006)

Two things... first of all, check with your local gear supplier and you can get a reefing hook for the mast that you can screw to the mast just above the gooseneck or it will ride in the slot...second, get thee to a sail loft...reefing points can be installed by a COMPETENT sailmaker with little or no problems for you...you will need to decide whether you need two sets or just one...(I have just one at about 1/3rd on my Newport 30 main)...if you use 2 sets, it will probably be at 1/4 and 3/8 from the foot.....depending on the length of the foot, I would recommend at least four points...the reefing cringle on the luff, two or three mid sail, and one at the leech...there is a good diagram on Sailing USA where it talks about mainsail parts...good luck...


----------



## jetdrvr393 (Sep 3, 2009)

There is already a set of reef points in the main, I'm just wondering the best way on this boat. My old boat had the lines run through the boom and a hook on the gooseneck, this boat has neither.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

*Ask other owners...*

Nice thing about having a boat with several thousand sister ships is the modern way to connect with those owners on the 'net.
I did a quick search and found;
International Catalina 30 Association

I betcha that you can log into the group and exchange comments and pictures and get your reefing all figured out -- and probably get other questions answered as well.

We do this kinda stuff (and answer boat loads of other questions) all the time over on the Ericson owners' site.

Regards,
Loren


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

jet,

There is a Catalina 30 Yahoo email list that is extremely active. I believe there is a link to it from the C30 website mentioned above. If you join the email list I'm sure you can have an answer within an hour or so.

My main has two reef points so I don't have the same setup.

Good luck.


----------



## Gladrags1 (Apr 9, 2003)

When I had my Catalina 30, she had single line reefing with the reefing line traveling inside the boom. This came standard on my 1996 model boat. But like others have said; Catalina has made many changes over the years so there is quite a bit of variation. Check your boom for blocks fore and aft that would indicate internal lines. If not, your likely going to have to add a hook on the gooseneck and a cheekblock or 2 on the boom. No big deal, really. You can get a hook at any Chandler like West Marine. Which one you get depends upon the setup of the gooseneck.


----------



## Jasonmarker (Mar 28, 2013)

My father and I just picked up our new (1981) Catalina 30. I was also trying to figure out the reefing. I believe I found the hook on the boom. How does the rest of this simple setup work? Any help will be appreciated! See Pictures:


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

There's a reef cringle in the sail above the hook... ease the halyard and connect the cringle onto the hook (which ever side works best)... Then find the clew reefing line(s).. they will terminate either a) on the boom somewhere, b) under the boom at the gooseneck if internal, or c) they are run aft to stoppers/clutches/cleats on the cabintop near the companionway. With the vang (if present) and mainsheet eased, pull the reef clew down and out as taut as you can and secure. Then retension the halyard and mainsheet and you're good to go.

Pay attention, too, to your topping lift tension.. it should support the boom during the reef, but not interfere with sail trim while sailing, and be slack enough not to chafe the mainsail leech. If you see the topping lift taut, you're probably trying to sheet against it.. it should be slack at that point.

You can also tie a reef in before you head out, basically the same method.. again resist the temptation to tie in all the reef points - just use the tack hook and clew line as needed. You should have two hooks so that you can add a second reef without removing the first, that way you can go back to just one reef as things ease, and then to full main as conditions warrant.

If you have reef ties or grommets along the reef line, use them if you must to loosely gather the reef fold to stop it flopping about. If it's a short leg I wouldn't bother. DO NOT tightly cinch those around the boom, esp before rehoisting the sail. Those grommets are not meant to be stressed.

To release, ease the sheet and vang, release the clew line, drop the halyard enough to release the hook and rehoist... resheet and vang and off you go again.


----------



## glassdad (Feb 21, 2009)

Don't be afraid of reefing. Reefing is your friend!. Practice in mild weather and learn how it is done. The Cat 30 will sail at hull speed with a reef but will be slower to accelerate. We were reluctant to reef at first and had some wild days. Reefing will increase your sailing days.


----------

